# Halloween party ideas?



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

I posted last year about this same topic with not much success. I've grown older and don't want to throw a party like I used to. It was always loud music, dancing and lights out. I want this years Halloween party/get together to be fun without being to chaotic. Do you have suggestions for movies, games, activities, events, anything? Even foods and drinks. I do appreciate everyone's help


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

In the past, I've done indoor costume parties. It never got too crazy (my definition of crazy is people puking in the front bushes and the cops being called lol) , but it did get quite loud. This year I'd like for it to be a bit more toned down, so I'm having the party outside and it won't be a costume party. I'll still have some games, food, and of course beer....but I think I'll stay away from having shots. The hubs always complains that I make too much food, so this year I'm just making a big ole pot of chili with all the fixings and guests can roast wieners over the bonfire. I'll have warm, non-alcoholic beverages as well, so guests can stay toasty near the fire  I started a thread as well, if you wanna check it out for anymore ideas. http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...7293-years-theme-haunted-harvest-bonfire.html


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

Yea I read that one, I'm definitely doing costumes! I can't do halloween without costumes and doing up the decorations. My usual parties never had alcohol but still got really hyped up. I just want to time it down this year too, but I don't want to be bored either. I've been trying to find games or activities that aren't boring or kind of lane you know?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Have you ever played the Winking Murderer game? It's something that goes on pretty much all night and keeps everyone intrigued. Oh and Tempt Your Fate. Both games get quite a few laughs!


----------



## ScaredyCat (Sep 9, 2011)

How about a murder mystery party? Everyone's too busy trying to decipher the mystery to drink...at least not heavily. Some of the best parties I've ever been to were murder mysteries. Lots of socialization and very engaging for the guests.


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

ScaredyCat said:


> How about a murder mystery party? Everyone's too busy trying to decipher the mystery to drink...at least not heavily. Some of the best parties I've ever been to were murder mysteries. Lots of socialization and very engaging for the guests.


 that sounds like a good idea!


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

Although I may be slightly biased, I agree with Scaredy Cat - a murder mystery might be that THING that makes your party this year. With some mystery formats, you can control the amount of time everyone spends actually solving the mystery, so it doesn't need to take a really long time. Go with a cocktail-party format so that everyone is up and mingling, you can still enjoy music etc without having things get too chaotic, and still keep a casual feel. Each year for the past 4 years I have created a special discount for Halloween forum users in the promos section - I'm not sure if I'll get in trouble for posting it here (if so HF, just let me know and I'll take it down) but if you do end up throwing one of mine, please feel free to save yourself some cash with promo code HALFOR2013.

Mystery party or no, if you're really stuck and not quite sure what to do in general, I find that one of the best ways to get the brainstorming ball rolling for your party plans is to decide your theme ahead of time, then everything tends to fall into place.

Good luck!!


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks! I haven't decided on a theme just yet. I have a few in mind but I'm looking into the decorations and food and everything to see which I would like better. I've never done a murder mystery before


----------



## grimpumpkin13 (Jul 23, 2013)

We are doing a Walking Dead Trivia game this year and whoever wins gets this certificate.


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

grimpumpkin13 said:


> We are doing a Walking Dead Trivia game this year and whoever wins gets this certificate.


thats pretty cool!


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

I explored pintrest for more ideas, wasn't too successful lol


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

grimpumpkin13 said:


> We are doing a Walking Dead Trivia game this year and whoever wins gets this certificate.


That's pretty cool! Although, it would be better if Daryl was the actual prize LOL


----------



## ScaredyCat (Sep 9, 2011)

I agree, MissMandy...Daryl would be a pretty awesome prize!


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

Ladies! Party ideas, not treats! Lol


----------



## grimpumpkin13 (Jul 23, 2013)

MissMandy said:


> That's pretty cool! Although, it would be better if Daryl was the actual prize LOL


Absolutely! I agree100%


----------



## grimpumpkin13 (Jul 23, 2013)

Jack'sEckstein said:


> Ladies! Party ideas, not treats! Lol


Best. Treat. Ever.


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

grimpumpkin13 said:


> Jack'sEckstein said:
> 
> 
> > Ladies! Party ideas, not treats! Lol
> ...


 lol I have to agree!!


----------



## ScaredyCat (Sep 9, 2011)

Such smart people on this forum!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I will have to check out the murder mysteries, I've always wanted to do that! My parties tend to be more toned down, I think its more because we're mostly over 40 than by design. Most of the guests tend to hang in the backyard around the fire pit. I think this year instead of the loud 80's music I usually do I will have creepy instrumentals. Once you decide on your theme you can pick a couple of movies to play. There are also dvd's with atmosphere out there that I haven't checked out, that might be good too. If you haven't seen Trick R Treat, its a great one to play - terrific Halloween visuals in every frame.


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

dbruner said:


> I will have to check out the murder mysteries, I've always wanted to do that! My parties tend to be more toned down, I think its more because we're mostly over 40 than by design. Most of the guests tend to hang in the backyard around the fire pit. I think this year instead of the loud 80's music I usually do I will have creepy instrumentals. Once you decide on your theme you can pick a couple of movies to play. There are also dvd's with atmosphere out there that I haven't checked out, that might be good too. If you haven't seen Trick R Treat, its a great one to play - terrific Halloween visuals in every frame.


 I will definitely check that out! Thanks for the help


----------



## Doc Doom (Oct 7, 2009)

A couple years ago our invitations were rubber Dollar Store rats holding a placard style invitation in their mouths. We encouraged our guests to bring the rats with them to the party, but in costume, and included prizes for several categories, Man were we surprised by the creativity and effort put into the costumes.


----------



## grimpumpkin13 (Jul 23, 2013)

Also, to go with our zombie theme this year we ordered some foam heads and everyone is going to make their own zombie head.... a couple of them have already practiced on some extra heads that we had and they look good! I will take a picture and post it soon. And we are also adding a Merle Dixon action figure to go along with the certificate for whoever wins the trivia game.  Can't wait for Halloween!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

grimpumpkin13 said:


> Also, to go with our zombie theme this year we ordered some foam heads and everyone is going to make their own zombie head.... a couple of them have already practiced on some extra heads that we had and they look good! I will take a picture and post it soon. And we are also adding a Merle Dixon action figure to go along with the certificate for whoever wins the trivia game.  Can't wait for Halloween!


Love your zombie carving idea, can't wait to see pics  I may have to consider that for our party


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

Doc Doom said:


> A couple years ago our invitations were rubber Dollar Store rats holding a placard style invitation in their mouths. We encouraged our guests to bring the rats with them to the party, but in costume, and included prizes for several categories, Man were we surprised by the creativity and effort put into the costumes.


 I love when people go all out with their costumes. I usually don't like when people don't put any effort into their costume. But hey that's just me! I go all out!!! Lol thank you for posting the rat invitation idea is pretty cool and creative!!


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

grimpumpkin13 said:


> Also, to go with our zombie theme this year we ordered some foam heads and everyone is going to make their own zombie head.... a couple of them have already practiced on some extra heads that we had and they look good! I will take a picture and post it soon. And we are also adding a Merle Dixon action figure to go along with the certificate for whoever wins the trivia game.  Can't wait for Halloween!


now that's a GREAT idea!!!!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

We used to have bigger parties at our last home, but I never liked a packed or loud house party, so we had just over 20 at most. Our house now is smaller, and we'll keep it under that number. I play atmospheric music in the background, like A NIGHT IN A HAUNTED HOUSE. In the garage I'll have something from Midnight Syndicate. The effects are the really fun part. I always get blocks of dry ice and put some outside in the pond next to the door, and inside the indoor witch's cauldron, plus add a skull mister. Keep the lights dim for the atmosphere too. I've also played black and white classics on some of the other TVs around the house, plus the Ghoul Log. You can try some simple guessing games by filling jars with candy. Everyone always participates. Try a Halloween bean bag toss. I have a haunted house one which is cool. We've also done musical chairs to the Monster Mash. And too many people forego the classics -- bobbing for apples and telling a scary story by candlelight. If you need suggestions, check out some of my Halloween books.  Hope some of these help.


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

Paul Melniczek said:


> We used to have bigger parties at our last home, but I never liked a packed or loud house party, so we had just over 20 at most. Our house now is smaller, and we'll keep it under that number. I play atmospheric music in the background, like A NIGHT IN A HAUNTED HOUSE. In the garage I'll have something from Midnight Syndicate. The effects are the really fun part. I always get blocks of dry ice and put some outside in the pond next to the door, and inside the indoor witch's cauldron, plus add a skull mister. Keep the lights dim for the atmosphere too. I've also played black and white classics on some of the other TVs around the house, plus the Ghoul Log. You can try some simple guessing games by filling jars with candy. Everyone always participates. Try a Halloween bean bag toss. I have a haunted house one which is cool. We've also done musical chairs to the Monster Mash. And too many people forego the classics -- bobbing for apples and telling a scary story by candlelight. If you need suggestions, check out some of my Halloween books.  Hope some of these help.


 this year will be my first time using dry ice. I've had so many ideas for using it but never got around to it I guess. But this year I hope to rally do it up with my decorating, more than I usually do lol


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

It's a lot of fun. I put some bigger blocks in the pond for mist effect when people walk up to the porch. I also have the witch cauldron steaming and bubbling, with a blue LED light. The witch itself is a vintage motionette. Be careful and use prongs so you don't get burned. I usually smash the block inside the bag to break it up into usable pieces. Dry ice gets addicting; you'll find yourself wanting more, lol. Make sure to take some pics as well. And used in conjunction with other misters it makes for great atmosphere.


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

Awesome, thanks for the tips! Definitely will be pics!


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

Me68lissa said:


> I have a few in mind but I'm looking into the decorations and food and everything to see which I would like better. I've never done a murder mystery before


 I'm stuck, trying to decide on a theme never seemed so hard before! Never has this issue before.


----------



## grimpumpkin13 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Zombie heads*

Here is the picture of the extra foam zombie heads that a couple of the teens made. I think they look good.


----------



## ScaredyCat (Sep 9, 2011)

I love those, Grimpumpkin! So creepy! The bullet wound is hilarious.


----------



## grimpumpkin13 (Jul 23, 2013)

ScaredyCat said:


> I love those, Grimpumpkin! So creepy! The bullet wound is hilarious.


Yeah, I think so too.  I can't wait to get a group picture of everyone's zombie heads at the party this year. lol


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

MissMandy said:


> Have you ever played the Winking Murderer game? It's something that goes on pretty much all night and keeps everyone intrigued. Oh and Tempt Your Fate. Both games get quite a few laughs!


Here is a Murder Mystery website that you can buy a game for more players than the normal 8 players. This is a great idea. 
http://www.shotinthedarkmysteries.com/


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I've learned the hard way to serve a bit of alcohol but not to much. We don't serve shots anymore it just gets way to out of hand. I want a fun Halloween party , not a crazy puke party. A little alcohol helps everyone loosen up but small quantities
This year I am having a craft party/Halloween themed food party during the day for mostly Moms and Kids. The guests make any craft item they want and bring it to the party along with any type of Halloween themed food. We will do a vote on which food looks the best and that person will get first choice of the crafts that everyone made. Sort of an exchange. This way it is a bit calmer but still fun and Costumes are a must.

I believe our days of crazy parties are slowing down, I still love them but not at my house, haha....

and Grimpumpkin13 if Mom wins that contest she will hang that certificate on the wall, haha....and I want to make a zombie head to!!! Ill mail you one


----------



## grimpumpkin13 (Jul 23, 2013)

booswife02 said:


> and Grimpumpkin13 if Mom wins that contest she will hang that certificate on the wall, haha....and I want to make a zombie head to!!! Ill mail you one


LOL yeah, your right! The rest of them are mostly fighting over the Merle figure. They are watching all three seasons to catch up and be ready for the game! Yeah, you could mail us one, that would be awesome! Just get ya a Styrofoam head from eBay.


----------



## grimpumpkin13 (Jul 23, 2013)

booswife02;1500992 and Grimpumpkin13 if Mom wins that contest she will hang that certificate on the wall said:


> Jr says mom isn't going to win the certificate. lol


----------



## Slave (Aug 24, 2013)

ScaredyCat said:


> How about a murder mystery party? Everyone's too busy trying to decipher the mystery to drink...at least not heavily. Some of the best parties I've ever been to were murder mysteries. Lots of socialization and very engaging for the guests.



YES!! This, I've been to a few of these and they were never flops, with or without alcohol involved  Might be a good idea to even stick to a theme with this one as well, like a mardi gras murder mystery  This way you can better set up props and colour set up like a good example would be that a victim was strangled to death with mardi gras beads, or supply everyone with cool feathered masks so even if some ppl show up without costumes ( cause hey it happens) then at least everyone can still join in without feeling like they are under dressed.


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/CarnivalOfHorrorsNY


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Love the Murder mystery idea! I've never been to one but would really love to go to one someday.


----------

